# Free Eye Exams



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> The 3rd ACVO National Service Dog Eye Exam event will provide a free screening eye exam to Service Dog groups including: *guide dogs, hearing dogs, handicapped assistance dogs, detection dogs, police dogs, search and rescue dogs and formally trained and certified therapy dogs* (through the Delta Society or similar). Dogs must be active 'working dogs' that were certified by a formal training program or organization or currently enrolled in a formal training program to qualify. The certifying organization could be national, regional or local in nature. Essentially the dogs need to have some sort of certification and/or training paperwork to qualify for this particular this program.


http://acvoeyeexam.org/dog/dogframe.html


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a real nice program. I had Nikki evaluated last year and the vet said we can come back every year in order to track any changes and get early detection of issues.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on this, Anne. I brought it to the attention of our therapy dog club at the vet school today and our ophthalmologists let us know what days to set up an appointment.  My certified therapy dog Elsa is a 10 year old Rottweiler with nuclear sclerosis (a common aging change), so this is good to keep track of any changes.


----------

